

Object Oriented Programmer’s Productivity - r11t
http://r6.ca/blog/20090511T013939Z.html

======
jimfl
"When you call a virtual method, you never know what might happen."

Good OO programmers can be confident enough to not care what happens when you
call a virtual method.

